# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  ویروس گرفتن nokia 3250?

## mrrajabi

سلام
می خواستم ببینم که این موبایلای نوکیا 3250 آیا امکان داره ویروسی بشن.
آخه من شنیدم که موبایلای با زبان جاوا ویروسی نمیشن.
حالا اساتید محترم اگه راهنمائی کنن ممنون میشم.

با تشکر پیشاپیش

----------


## ir_1365

دوست عزیز چون سیستم عامل 3250 سیمبین 9.1 است و این سیستم عامل اصلا با سیستم های سیمبین پایین تر ارتباطی نداره و  هیچ یک از برنامه های ورژن های قدیمی سیمبین رو اون کار نمی کنه از همین رو و طبق اعلام سایت نوکیا فعلا ویروس شناخته شده ای برای این سیستم عامل شناسایی نشده است.
ولی احتمالا باید به زودی منتظر ویروس جدید باشیم ولی ضرر نمی کنی یه آنتی ویروس رو موبایل 3250 نصب کنی.
سیتم عامل جاوا هم که بهشت ویروس ایت و اصلا در برابر ویروس ها امنیت ندارده
فعلا امن ترین گوشی ها گوشی های دارای سیمبین 9.1 و 9.2 هستند مثل 3250 و N73,N80, N91,N95

----------

